# what is the dog's name



## Null (Apr 5, 2018)

yawning sneasel: @Null, whats the dogs name
Null: @yawning sneasel, wikihow dog
yawning sneasel: :/ name the dog

edit: pls use "winner" rating on names you vote for. i will scan thread for most " winner " post.


----------



## Ido (Apr 5, 2018)

Nigger Faggot


----------



## Deadpool (Apr 5, 2018)

Llun.


----------



## neger psykolog (Apr 5, 2018)

Troon.

Its a legit name:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troon_(disambiguation)


----------



## InLivingTuna (Apr 5, 2018)

Ruff Ruffman


----------



## Chopinpiano (Apr 5, 2018)

noom


----------



## JSGOTI (Apr 5, 2018)

Walter


----------



## OtterParty (Apr 5, 2018)

Barb Jerks Off Pigs


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 5, 2018)

Admiral Wolverine Lightningbolt


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 5, 2018)

"Sparker" Bob Barker


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Apr 5, 2018)

Name: Lego
Breed: Doxer


----------



## millais (Apr 5, 2018)

Amerimutt


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Apr 5, 2018)

JSGOTI said:


> Walter


I actually knew a dog named Walter. It was this tiny little thing that no one took seriously


----------



## Crass_and_Champ (Apr 5, 2018)

Snart


----------



## Cake Farts (Apr 5, 2018)

Ed.

Special Ed.


----------



## Tookie (Apr 5, 2018)

Vito


----------



## Zaryiu (Apr 5, 2018)

Jenkins


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Apr 5, 2018)

"Void", so we would get "null & void"


----------



## Monolith (Apr 5, 2018)

Sir behindthename.com/random, esq.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Apr 5, 2018)

Wikihow Dog


----------



## Iodised Ant (Apr 5, 2018)

Pup Cum


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Apr 5, 2018)

Gay


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Apr 5, 2018)

Banefield


----------



## Asperchewy (Apr 5, 2018)

Looks like a troon Falkor, tbh.


----------



## Muttnik (Apr 5, 2018)

Semper Fido


----------



## wheeliescootermain (Apr 5, 2018)

Steve.


----------



## Hiragana (Apr 5, 2018)

Mr.Pickles


----------



## _blank_ (Apr 5, 2018)

Boss Slave


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Apr 5, 2018)

Vordrak


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Apr 5, 2018)

King RuffinGruff Goodboy III


----------



## The Great Citracett (Apr 5, 2018)

Ronnie Fuckster


----------



## Audit (Apr 5, 2018)

Fluffer McFluffFace


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Apr 5, 2018)

Name him after this heroic dog
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nigger_(dog)


----------



## TaterBot (Apr 5, 2018)

Soap


----------



## BatChatillon (Apr 5, 2018)

Sonichu


----------



## Jack Awful (Apr 5, 2018)

Cat


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Apr 5, 2018)

Is there a *loser* tag?


----------



## odius (Apr 5, 2018)

fagfuck


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Apr 5, 2018)

Willford


----------



## exhausted (Apr 5, 2018)

chris


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Apr 5, 2018)

Puppinjay


----------



## The Great Citracett (Apr 5, 2018)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> Name him after this heroic dog
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nigger_(dog)



Or maybe this less-than-heroic furry
https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Bubblegum_Husky

Bubblegum Husky


----------



## IV 445 (Apr 5, 2018)

Grrrreta

StrykerWoof

Ruff-ledForeskin

Brianna A-WOOOO


----------



## Crass_and_Champ (Apr 5, 2018)

ALTERNATE NAMES:
Kjel Anderson
Der Jaegerhund
Patti-Chan


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Apr 5, 2018)

Foxdick


----------



## Pablo Birmingham (Apr 5, 2018)

Cunt Rocket


----------



## millais (Apr 6, 2018)

Floridog


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 6, 2018)

Hitler's Dog.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 6, 2018)

Ichverbot


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Apr 6, 2018)

Momo


----------



## AprilRains (Apr 6, 2018)

KillMe, and call him in very loudly every night.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 6, 2018)

Unclaimed Deceased Dog


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Apr 6, 2018)

Pavel


----------



## The Great Citracett (Apr 6, 2018)

Maybe Richie Pibble/Pibble Rich in honor of Lowtax's recent meltdown over his beloved North American Toddler Maulers.

Or Rusty R.atmouth, because he's got a rather Greer-esque drooling gape going on.


----------



## purepowerlevel (Apr 6, 2018)

Ruffel Greer


----------



## BatChatillon (Apr 6, 2018)

Dogs Eamon


----------



## Jaimas (Apr 6, 2018)

Charlemagne Dogsworth the Third


----------



## AprilRains (Apr 6, 2018)

Name him after the late @FuckYou , but again, call him in loudly first thing every night.


----------



## Hiragana (Apr 6, 2018)

ThirstyAF


----------



## Polish Hot Dog (spicie) (Apr 6, 2018)

Dynastia



Spoiler: actual name suggestion



Old Yeller


----------



## LocalFireDept (Apr 6, 2018)

Pipwich


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Apr 6, 2018)

Kike Slammer 88


----------



## TaterBot (Apr 6, 2018)

Is it a pug? Call it Sieg  Heil/unless you have Jewish neighbors.


----------



## The Great Citracett (Apr 6, 2018)

Habsburg Hound.

Look at that underbite.


----------



## AprilRains (Apr 6, 2018)

Doja.


----------



## Positron (Apr 6, 2018)

Preface


----------



## Big Nasty (Apr 6, 2018)

Mongo Doggo


----------



## Asperchewy (Apr 6, 2018)

Patti


----------



## Xenomorph (Apr 6, 2018)

Kaiser


----------



## Sammy (Apr 6, 2018)

Slobber Smirkybarks


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Apr 6, 2018)

yiff yaff


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 6, 2018)

Winner.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Apr 6, 2018)

CIA Nigger


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Apr 6, 2018)

Downy the Downs Dog Daryl Dickenson.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Apr 6, 2018)

Cesko (Chess-ko)


----------



## LofaSofa (Apr 6, 2018)

Abomination


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Apr 6, 2018)

Static.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 6, 2018)

His name is Shovel Shepard. For his face is shaped like a shovel, for shoveling piles upon piles of shit that is the Farms.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Apr 6, 2018)

Cacky


----------



## Lucifuga (Apr 6, 2018)

Gurgle


----------



## AprilRains (Apr 6, 2018)

Spoot Dumpy


----------



## Big Nasty (Apr 6, 2018)

AIDSbomb


----------



## Nien Nunb (Apr 6, 2018)

Couch, the Dog

something something @FuckYou sucks at killing people


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 6, 2018)

Good Boyo


----------



## Ol' Slag (Apr 6, 2018)

Cocaine Hooker McDouble, the third.


----------



## Vorhtbame (Apr 6, 2018)

Vade, but only if it's a bitch.


----------



## The Great Citracett (Apr 6, 2018)

Joey Joe Joe Jr. Shabadoo


----------



## AshitPie (Apr 6, 2018)

Keemstar

EverybodyTypeInTheChatAlexIsAStupidNigger


----------



## DumbDosh (Apr 6, 2018)

lil brudder


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Apr 6, 2018)

May I also nominate "Cowlick's Long Lost Brother"?


----------



## AprilRains (Apr 6, 2018)

Whappity-Pow


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Apr 6, 2018)

Julay


----------



## Xenomorph (Apr 6, 2018)

Vibrating Jeff


----------



## TheMockTurtle (Apr 6, 2018)

@Skylar Ittner


----------



## The Great Citracett (Apr 6, 2018)

Cucker Spaniel


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Apr 6, 2018)

Autisticles


----------



## Haunter (Apr 6, 2018)

LTD: Low Tier Dog


----------



## The Great Citracett (Apr 6, 2018)

Radical Larry


----------



## The Man With No Name (Apr 6, 2018)

Thunkful


----------



## El Porko Fako (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm thinking we do some kind of pun variant of your best friend TJ Church. I was thinking something like Dog Jizz (DJ) Smirk or Smirch if you want it to rhyme all the way. Smirch means to make something dirty, which not only fits in with the dog's deviant look, but it also fits even better with Church pun, who is the origin of the deviant rating itself.

Also, they both have award winning smiles.


----------



## Trombonista (Apr 6, 2018)

Spitzy.


----------



## Null (Apr 6, 2018)

ok Void was the only serious bid that got any votes so i guess it wins by default @yawning sneasel


----------



## DragoonSierra (Apr 6, 2018)

undefined


----------



## Fandom Trash (Apr 6, 2018)

Chinese takeout


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Apr 6, 2018)

Wazdakka?


----------



## RG 448 (Apr 6, 2018)

Frisky.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 6, 2018)

Todokaras's boyfriend


----------



## Neil (Apr 6, 2018)

Null. obviously.


----------



## A Hotdog (Apr 6, 2018)

Name it Gustav!


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Apr 6, 2018)

Skrim-Skram


----------



## CWCchange (Apr 6, 2018)

It looks like Mr. Ratburn from Arthur if he was a dog.


----------



## MG 620 (Apr 6, 2018)

Vordy the retarded pug


----------



## :thinking: (Apr 6, 2018)

Cheeky cunt, jr.


----------



## QB 290 (Apr 6, 2018)

Billy Britfag


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Apr 6, 2018)

Nil


----------



## The Colonel (Apr 6, 2018)

Katsu


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Apr 6, 2018)

Burgers in the ass said:


> Nil


more like Dil


----------



## Autopsy (Apr 6, 2018)

Null said:


> ok Void was the only serious bid that got any votes so i guess it wins by default @yawning sneasel


Semper Fido is fantastic and serious and if I ever stumble on a pupper I'm naming it that for sure.


----------



## ___- (Apr 6, 2018)

Null's mom. Because he's a son of a bitch.


----------



## Begemot (Apr 6, 2018)

SlaveringMarxistCuckDog


----------



## scared sheep (Apr 6, 2018)

Moon Moon


----------



## Icy Arlovskaya (May 13, 2018)

Jeffis


----------



## エボラちゃん (May 15, 2018)

Gruff


----------



## Joe_Camel (Sep 13, 2018)

I named my dog India because she shits in the streets.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 13, 2018)

Joe_Camel said:


> I named my dog India because she shits in the streets.



And Pajeet keeps trying to fuck it


----------



## Joe_Camel (Sep 13, 2018)

Uncanny Valley said:


> And Pajeet keeps trying to fuck it



Small yappy dogs with neurotic personalities are rarely fuckable.


----------



## [Redacted]-san (Jul 14, 2020)

Mr.Fuzzles


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jul 14, 2020)

White Girls.


----------



## Niggernerd (Jul 14, 2020)

DooG


----------



## Crankenstein (Aug 10, 2020)

Mr Ledbetter, Oscar, and Rontu


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Aug 10, 2020)

nugger


----------



## A Grey Cat (Aug 10, 2020)

Mom? What's wrong with Wolfie?

Wolfie's fine sweetie now come on home.

Your foster parents are Dead.


----------



## Hylics (Aug 10, 2020)

Ebony Rain.


----------

